# Most multicultural city in the world??



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

Discuss.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Tinseltown!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

London...


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

the top four are, in no order, Los Angeles, Toronto, New York and London, from all the stats and conversations ive seen. i guess it would be an almost impossible stat to figure out, but i think those four are the top.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

I agree with LASportsFan.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Probably Dubai.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

city vs. city

:lock: :lock: :lock: :lock: :lock:


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that Australia is the most multicultural country in the world and the most multicultural city within it is Sydney. 

I'm pretty sure that Sydney would be up there in the top 5 or so amongst the likes of New York and Toronto and London. 

Also, Melbourne has a formidable reputation as a multicultural city. 

Sydney I reckon would actually be ranked 2nd after New York actually.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

NY, London, Miami and Los Angeles


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Melbourne is more multicultural than Sydney and in Melbourne multiculturalism works better. More accepted and integrated ethnic groups.

Many cities in the Western World and no doubt beyond are multicultural, not just London, Paris, LA, NYC, Toronto and the other usual suspects that everyone claims that they lead the world in everything...


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

This will likely turn into a pissing match but here's my two cents before that happens.

It all depends on how you define "multicultural". If you do it based only on the number of foreign born citizens then a large number of cities suddenly become mulitcultural even though a majority of the foreign born citizens are from the same country. You'll see this with many cities in the US near Mexico and Cuba, and I'd assume it would be similar with many other countries that border third world/developing nations. If you base "multicultural" on people from as many different nations as possible, then you're never going to be able to decide who wins. First off, few census actually release the total number from each country (though you could get it but in my experience it takes too long and too much effort just for a thread) so it would be hard to get the facts. Then you also get into other weird situations. For instance, I have Chinese friend who was born in Australia in order for his parents to avoid the one-child policy as they already had an older daughter in the family. They ended up moving back to China a month after he was born but he never actually got Chinese citizenship for the 8 years he lived there and just used his Australian citizenship for the time they were there. His family then decided to move to Vancouver and in the process he ended up giving his Australian citizenship. The problem is how would you define "Where" he came from when clearly (if you knew him), he's obviously Chinese, but he's "technically" Australian.

These kind of threads are a losing battle but hopefully this one can stay more civilized. I can't pick one but I'd say either NYC, London or Toronto.


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

Any person with an Australian citizenship is Australian. 

That guy you mentioned just had a Chinese background. 

And I would say Sydney. Most people when they come to Sydney don't go out to the vast Western Suburbs where the REAL multiculturalism of Sydney is. The inner-city, inner west and eastern suburbs pales into significance even though it is still very multicultural.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Definitely not Manila, I was stared at by many because my skin was 'white'

When I think North America: New York
When I think Europe: London
South America: Not very sure, maybe rio de janeiro but I may be wrong
In Oceania: Either Melbourne or Sydney, too close to choose, Melbourne has a large Greek and Italian pop and sydney have large chinese and lebanese groups. Very multicultural cities.

I live in Canberra (capital of Australia) with a small population of 330,000 people, but it is still very multicultural with people from everywhere, I have recently noticed a growing African population in Canberra, cool.


----------



## Armon (Oct 31, 2006)

Toronto, New York.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

:lock: Read the rules before starting threads please


----------

